# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  Do you smoke?

## Frogger

:Smoke:

----------


## L

nope

----------


## Sym

No.

----------


## Marleywhite

Of course not :-)

----------


## Antidote

No. I have to say, I find smoking repulsive.

----------


## WineKitty

I used to.  But I don't even like the smell of it now.  However, if someone does smoke I don't think bad of them for it.  But I don't want to do it -- or breathe it in.

----------


## Firefly09

yeah i do

----------


## The Wanderer

No.  It doesn't interest me at all

----------


## Chantellabella

Nope.

----------


## Dill

I went through a rebellious phase where I smoked in my twenties, for about 3 years - a roommate got me into it.  

Thankfully, the fear of cancer won out!

That said, I was always a light smoker, so I imagine it was easier for me to quit than most.

----------


## meganmila

No.

----------


## Borophyll

No.

----------


## est

Yes, but not cigarettes no more.

----------


## Dill

I used to.

----------


## Alexis1213

I'm allergic to cig's smoke. Lucky for me.

----------


## ShyGuy82

I'm thrilled with the results of this poll thus far.

----------


## kc1895

I know of two users who frequent chat and smokes religiously  :Smoke:

----------


## Antidote

Wow, still no smokers. That's impressive.

----------


## Member11

Nope, I'm not cool enough. ::

----------


## Cam

0:20, nice  ::):

----------


## peace

Never have and never will.

----------


## Lizard

No

----------


## Chocolate

Nah

----------


## Otherside

No, my grandmother died of lung cancer, quite probably a result of her smoking during the time when society considered smoking to be healthy.

----------


## srschirm

Nah, not a big fan.

----------


## claire74

never tried it and dont want to

----------


## Tinkerbell

Smoked as a rebellious teenager, quit by the time I was out of high school.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Nope. Don't see the appeal.

----------


## kc1895

I smoke e-cigarettes. It is actually vapor and a lot safer without the tobacco and tar.

----------


## srschirm

My uncles does the e-cigs too, they're actually pretty interesting.

----------


## Coffee

> I smoke e-cigarettes. It is actually vapor and a lot safer without the tobacco and tar.



Are those as satisfactory as real cigarettes?

----------


## WintersTale

No I don't. I find smoking disgusting.

----------


## Ironman

No.
There was that time I was seven, though  :Rofl: .

----------


## James

No. Used to.

----------


## Lost Control Again

> No. Used to.



+1

----------


## metamorphosis

Yeah, we smoke tea leaves. Special tea leaves, we got us a monkey that climbs high up in the mtns. to pick'em for us.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Never smoked a cigarette, find them absolutely repulsive. The other typical "stuff" I've never done, but I've been interested in trying.

----------


## fordgurl_87

So...  I'm the first "yes"???  Lol

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Nope. Not interested in having smoke enter my lungs if I can avoid it, among other reasons.

----------


## Kirsebaer

No. 
I tried smoking a cigarette when I was younger and it was enough for me to never want to touch one again.
I've smoked one of these (photo below, dont know what they're called in english) a few times and it was alright cause it had a fruity flavour, but I hated knowing that I was getting that stuff in my lungs...

----------


## Koalafan

> No. 
> I tried smoking a cigarette when I was younger and it was enough for me to never want to touch one again.
> I've smoked one of these (photo below, dont know what they're called in english) a few times and it was alright cause it had a fruity flavour, but I hated knowing that I was getting that stuff in my lungs...



Oh those are called a hookah  :Tongue: 

To answer the OP I can't personally stand cigarettes or the smell of tobacco but I have smoked some other...erm...more "herbal" substances in the past though it's been awhile  ::

----------


## Equinox

Nope.

----------


## VickieKitties

Drugs all the time; a few cigarettes at the bar when drinking, on occasion.

----------


## GalaxyGal78

No way. I'm severely allergic to smoke. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab 3

----------


## Skippy

I only smoke weed, and a tobacco pipe or cigars on occasion. I dislike cigarettes; they're pointless.

----------


## enfield

no. 

the closest i've come to that is trying nicotine gum. but all three times it made me feel nauseous. one time the gum even disintegrated in my mouth. that was nasty. i think i need to take less of it and keep it properly stored so those things don't happen. but now i've almost given up on it. also i have a hard time imagining 2mg could do something good for me if 4mg makes me feel awful without having any redeeming qualities. if i take half a piece so it doesn't make me nauseous anymore will i feel anything good from it? at this point i'm kind of disheartened but i don't want to waste what i have left so i will probably give this gum one last chance. but just one. if it fails to inspire me at 2mg then im sorry. that's goodbye.

----------


## FiestyAnxiety

nope

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I don't have the money for it and live with my family, else I would start.

----------


## SmileyFace

Nope

----------


## peace

Never smoked in my life.

----------


## WintersTale

Nope, never smoked in my life.

----------


## Misssy

No never have. Have breathing issues.

----------


## Chieve

I changed a lot over the years...

I haven't 8 months...

but now I just do it as a rarity, relief, or to relax...

I'm not going to vote because things are different...it's not a clear yes or no, or at least not to me.

----------


## Chloe

Nope  ::):  know a lot of people that do  ::(:

----------


## Yossarian

Nope.

----------


## Soppycow

yep, about 10 fags a day could have more..

----------


## Daniel

There has been only one time where i smoked to try it out but besides that, no.

----------


## Earthquake

Rarely

----------


## lethargic nomad

I attempted once or twice and I've smoked weed 3 or 4 times.  I don't like the whole inhaling thing.  That burning sensation is unpleasant.  I prefer the oral route for my vices.

The smell of pot doesn't bother me too much.  Cigarettes are nasty though.

----------


## sweetful

Never

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I used to smoke cigarettes, and gave it up a couple of years ago. It's a nasty habit imo. I'm so glad I don't smoke anymore.

I used to smoke kush, my ex-wife used to get some reeeeaally good stuff. I don't smoke it anymore cos I'm never sure how it's going to affect my anxiety. Sometimes it seemed to calm me down, sometimes it seemed to make it worse. So I don't smoke anymore, plus....there's always the chance I could get drug tested by my employer and I don't want to risk that.

----------

